# Valor de condensador. capacitancia y tension



## Charly16 (Mar 6, 2016)

Hola a todos. Alguien me puede aclarar el valor de este condensador SMD
Se puede leer arriba 330k y debajo 0184.
Os dejo una foto.
Muchas gracias. ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 6, 2016)

Hola caro Don jose carlos garrido , ?? seguro que es realmente un capacitor ?? , desafortunadamente la foto estas demasiada desfocada , pero ese conponente puede sener en realidad un inductor .
Eso es facil en verificar : con auxilio de un multimetro ayustado para medir Ohmos meça ese conponente si la resistencia es muy baja (algunos Ohmios) ese seguramente es en realidad un inductor , caso NO entonses es realmente un capacitor , donde su valor puede sener 330pF o 330nF .
Eso porque cada fabricante enpleya un criterio diferente para la letra "K".
!Suerte !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Charly16 (Mar 6, 2016)

Gracias Daniel. Pues no lo tengo claro, quizas si sea un inductor. lo voy a revisar.
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## ninodeves (Mar 6, 2016)

yo no tengo claro que sea un condensador,desueldalo y mira debajo de el,parece que pone algo,asi sabras con mas certeza que es.


----------



## John Miller (Mar 6, 2016)

Hola buen día es un condensador de Tantalum o Tantalio, se lee de la siguiente manera:

330K
33 los 2 primeros es la capacitancia
0 es el numero de ceros que identifican su valor.

330pF y la K es la tolerancia que coresponde al 10% y la letra T corresponde al voltaje es de  50V, 

MK.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 6, 2016)

ninodeves dijo:


> yo no tengo claro que sea un condensador,desueldalo y mira debajo de el,parece que pone algo,asi sabras con mas certeza que es.


Desueldalo no me parece una buena idea porque hay lo riesgo de estropiarlo , asi lo mejor es medir en la propria tarjeta .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes


----------



## Charly16 (Mar 6, 2016)

Acabo de darme cuenta viendo la placa de circuito, que pone L3 al lado del componente,
así, que creo que si va a ser un inductor.
 El simbolo del fabricante parece de "Epcos" 
Lo he medido la inductancia sin desoldar de la placa y me da 0.128
en la escala de 2 mH. del medidor.
Pero sigo sin relacionarlo con los valores que pone en su cuerpo 330k
y debajo de ese número pone 0184


----------



## John Miller (Mar 6, 2016)

Hola buen día,  no creo que L3 corresponda a ese componente, fijate bien que L3 esta ubicado encima de otro componente, que ese si probablemte es un inductor, el amarillo es un condensador de Tantalio buscalo y ahi sales de dudas, la letra A al inicio son las dimenciones del condensador.

Cuando trae una letra antes del valor es el Voltage, en tu caso trae una T corresponde a 50V, la K corresponde a la tolerancia que es del 10%, el numero de abajo es un código del fabricante.
















MK.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 6, 2016)

Mas fotos y si possible de mejor calidad (menos desfocadas) serian muy bienvenidas  
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 6, 2016)

Así al aire es difícil determinar que tipo de componentes es, una foto mejor seria lo ideal.


----------



## Charly16 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hola de nuevo y gracias a todos. Aqui os dejo una foto recien sacada que se ve mejor.
Aclaro que necesito saber que componente es, porque en otra placa igual esta quemado y necesito encontrarlo para sustituirlo. Saludos.


----------



## ninodeves (Mar 7, 2016)

Makitronica dijo:


> Hola buen día es un condensador de Tantalum o Tantalio, se lee de la siguiente manera:
> 
> 330K
> 33 los 2 primeros es la capacitancia
> ...



si es un condensador es de 33pf no de 330pf.

parece un condensador por el color etc.etc. pero en smd a veces es dificil discernir entre un componente y otro,amen de cada fabricante.

Me parece que al final tendras que desoldarlo y ver que pone debajo o como dices son dos placas iguales,compra un condensador de 33pf y ponselo a ver si rula.

En vez de desoldar el que esta bien,desuelda el quemado y fijate que pone abajo,saludos.


----------



## John Miller (Mar 7, 2016)

Hola buen día,  como te comente no es una bobina o inductor, L3 es la de color blanco viste lo que te dije mensajes #5 y #8, he remplazado muchos de estos aun lo dudas?

A lo mejor necesitas que varias electrónicos opinen lo mismo para estar seguro, es normal espera a que te lo confirmen.

Esto es un Inductor:

http://katalog.we-online.de/en/pbs/WE-MK

Esto es un condensador de Tantalio:

http://www.kemet.com/Tantalum-MnO2


MK.


----------



## Charly16 (Mar 7, 2016)

Es que creo que tiene que ser un inductor, fijaros bien que pone L3 cerca del componente.
Saludos.


----------



## John Miller (Mar 7, 2016)

ninodeves dijo:


> si es un condensador es de 33pf no de 330pf.
> 
> parece un condensador por el color etc.etc. pero en smd a veces es dificil discernir entre un componente y otro,amen de cada fabricante.
> 
> ...



Hola buen día tienes toda la razon del mundo es de 33pF no me fije bien si fuese de 330pF seria 331 si es 0 es porque no lleva ningun múltiplo, creo que necesito unos lentes nuevos.






MK.





jose carlos garrido dijo:


> Es que creo que tiene que ser un inductor, fijaros bien que pone L3 cerca del componente.
> Saludos.




Hola buen día amigo jose carlos garrido, puedes decirnos de que es la placa?

Muchas veces suele pasar esta marcado debajo del componente o no, los componentes SMD, se diferencian por su forma fisica mira el comentario # 13 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/valor-condensador-capacitancia-tension-141250/#post1086728 compara si L3 es igual al componente amarillo. 

MK.


----------



## Charly16 (Mar 7, 2016)

Makitronica dijo:


> Hola buen día,  como te comente no es una bobina o inductor, L3 es la de color blanco viste lo que te dije mensajes #5 y #8, he remplazado muchos de estos aun lo dudas?
> 
> A lo mejor necesitas que varias electrónicos opinen lo mismo para estar seguro, es normal espera a que te lo confirmen.
> 
> ...



Hola de nuevo. Pues esto que se parece muchisimo es un inductor.

http://elcodis.com/parts/1261167/B82422T1103K.html#datasheet


----------



## John Miller (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi buen día también tenia un poco de duda con lo de L3 ya que veia un C30 al que parecia un inductor, pues ya vez tu mismo has encontrado la respuesta, algo nuevo por aprender un inductor tipo Tantalio de 33uH  Queda como lección medir antes concluir.

MK.


----------



## Charly16 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hola de nuevo. Muchisimas gracias a todos por lo aportado.
Efictivamente es un inductor de la casa Epcos de 33 microhenrios.


----------

